# Anyone here works at Al-Futtaim Group Automotive



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for people who work at Al-Futtaim Group Automotive division and are in a Senior position. Please let me know as I have a question for the person.

Thanks in Advance

SK


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I used to be a finance insurance manager there. Can I help?


----------

